# What is the college degree that boosts your smv the most?



## Secretariat12 (Sep 20, 2020)

I think it is medical degree. I will start medical school in 9 months and I think it will be really important for increasing my smv. What do you think is the degree that boosts your smv the most?


----------



## MansNotHot (Sep 20, 2020)

Yeah, especially to gold diggers if that's your thing


----------



## Deleted member 643 (Sep 20, 2020)

LMAO. 18-22 year old prime pussy doesn't give a shit what your degree is in, or if you even have one. Only being a badboy Chad will attract them. Degrees are only good for 'attracting' post-wall used-up whores.


----------



## Secretariat12 (Sep 20, 2020)

There are no women that are not "gold diggers". The ability of a man to earn and provide is obviously attractive from an evolutionary perspective. Being a physician is also high status job.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Sep 20, 2020)

Lefort III said:


> LMAO. 18-22 year old prime pussy doesn't give a shit what your degree is in, or if you even have one. Only being a badboy Chad will attract them. Degrees are only good for 'attracting' post-wall used-up whores.


And having a great body


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 20, 2020)

Lefort III said:


> LMAO. 18-22 year old prime pussy doesn't give a shit what your degree is in, or if you even have one. Only being a badboy Chad will attract them. Degrees are only good for 'attracting' post-wall used-up whores.


This.

Degrees are useless. You should do whatever degree leaves you enough spare time to party, looksmax and work-out.


----------



## Secretariat12 (Sep 20, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> This.
> 
> Degrees are useless. You should do whatever degree leaves you enough spare time to party, looksmax and work-out.


Then medical degree is not the best choice for that but I will go to medical school because it is in my ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 643 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 20, 2020)

Medicine tbh its a halo, ppl assume u are intelligent and high status

police and lawyer are other good ones at least in my country


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 20, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Medicine tbh its a halo, ppl assume u are intelligent and high status
> 
> police and lawyer are other good ones


yeah everyone loves police


----------



## piscicide (Sep 20, 2020)

Anything that makes money/has the reputation of making money. STEM, business/finance/accounting/sales, anything medical


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 20, 2020)

Going to medical school must suck, no time for anything


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Pillarman (Sep 20, 2020)

Secretariat12 said:


> I think it is *medical degree*. I will start medical school in 9 months and I think it will be really important for increasing my smv. What do you think is the degree that boosts your smv the most?


LMAO NO, ABSOLUTELY NOT

Medical degree in fact lowers your smv, drains your soul and makes you a perfect candidate for a cuckold,

go on other forums and read cheating stories, the cucked husband is always a provider doctor than is never at home with his wife so she has all the time to gag on chad's cock


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 20, 2020)

None


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 20, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> yeah everyone loves police


At least im my country its a halo, in USA and UK it is probably a failo


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 20, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> LMAO NO, ABSOLUTELY NOT
> 
> Medical degree in fact lowers your smv, drains your soul and makes you a perfect candidate for a cuckold,
> 
> go on other forums and read cheating stories, the cucked husband is always a provider doctor than is never at home with his wife so she has all the time to gag on chad's cock


Frankly depends on the culture surrounding it, assuming OP is white and in western country, it won't be as highly praised


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 20, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> At least im my country its a halo, in USA and UK it is probably a failo


No BLM


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 20, 2020)

Lefort III said:


> LMAO. 18-22 year old prime pussy doesn't give a shit what your degree is in, or if you even have one. Only being a badboy Chad will attract them. Degrees are only good for 'attracting' post-wall used-up whores.


cope 16 - 20 is prime 

and not all of them are turbo whore, cute preppy nerdy school girl will be impressed with a aspiring doctor over a wage cuck


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 20, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> cope 16 - 20 is prime
> 
> and not all of them are turbo whore, cute preppy nerdy school girl will be impressed with a aspiring doctor over a wage cuck


"aspiring" doctor is easy to achieve jfl, just enroll in medical school that's it. Now you're an aspiring doctor


----------



## sytyl (Sep 20, 2020)

Medicine and law.


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 20, 2020)

s


Mouthbreath said:


> "aspiring" doctor is easy to achieve jfl, just enroll in medical school that's it. Now you're an aspiring doctor


still better than a wage cuck coping with weed and fast food


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Sep 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Medicine and law.


----------



## sloopnoob (Sep 20, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Degrees are useless. You should do whatever degree leaves you enough spare time to party, looksmax and work-out.


Literally this. Degree doesn't even come close to face. Your degree wont make you interesting, your face will.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 20, 2020)

Problem with medicine/law is they take a shitload of time and you're not guaranteed to earn good money although you ARE guaranteed to have a fuckload of debt. Do finance/accounting or engineering as with only undergrad you can get decent job.


----------



## sytyl (Sep 20, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> Problem with medicine/law is they take a shitload of time and you're not guaranteed to earn good money although you ARE guaranteed to have a fuckload of debt. Do finance/accounting or engineering as with only undergrad you can get decent job.


4 years of undergrad + 4 years of med school (or 3 of law) + 2 years of residency should put you at ~25-28. That's a lot of time sure but the grass isn't much greener in other fields especially engineering/cs where you'll have to spend the first few years grinding long hours anyway just to get good at things.


----------



## Deleted member 9771 (Sep 20, 2020)

Obviously Computer Science


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 20, 2020)

Dude forget abt what every1 says 

Slaying is a big meme jfl if u think slaying makes u happy

Moneymax degreemax etc 

But looksmax also


----------



## LooksPSL (Sep 20, 2020)

For SMV the school matters more than the degree 

These “looks are everything” people are idiots if they don’t think a degree from Harvard or Princeton makes you hotter to women


----------



## Deleted member 643 (Sep 20, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> cope 16 - 20 is prime
> 
> and not all of them are turbo whore, cute preppy nerdy school girl will be impressed with a aspiring doctor over a wage cuck



You're deluding yourself if you think a 16 year old cute preppy nerdy school girl will be attracted to a 26-year-old INCEL MD or residency candidate with bad facial genes. They like 'nerdy' Chads who maybe read a book every other month.


----------



## Littleboy (Sep 20, 2020)

Feminism and gynaecology


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 20, 2020)

Lefort III said:


> You're deluding yourself if you think a 16 year old cute preppy nerdy school girl will be attracted to a 26-year-old INCEL MD or residency candidate with bad facial genes. They like 'nerdy' Chads who maybe read a book every other month.


just be born with good genetics or be a blackpilled fagot that doesnt value anything theory


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 20, 2020)

I am doing a high status uni degree, its not THAT helpful for teen girls but when u are like 30 it helps lock down these high quality women

they rather date a doctor or lawyer than a janitor, so they can brag to their friends ”ooh mike is a cardiologist he saved a young boy from a heart attack yesterday”


----------



## Subhuman trash (Sep 20, 2020)

looks


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 20, 2020)

Having a degree is the biggest cope ever.
The thing I regret the most is wasting 4 fucking years in college.
Instead I should have spent that money on travelling and creating an online business that leaves me enough spare time.


----------



## Deleted member 643 (Sep 20, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> just be born with good genetics or be a blackpilled fagot that doesnt value anything theory



Just be realistic, mate. If you were rejected by hot girls and overall rejected by society, why should you bother putting in the effort to maximize your potential? You would just end up _serving the society that rejected you and thinks you're a joke_, like a good little cuckold.


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 20, 2020)

Lefort III said:


> Just be realistic, mate. If you were rejected by hot girls and overall rejected by society, why should you bother putting in the effort to maximize your potential? You would just end up _serving the society that rejected you and thinks you're a joke_, like a good little cuckold.


Cope you can make the best of shitty hand you were delt that’s what a real chad does and there are attractive women that respect the hustle it’s not all about genetics


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 20, 2020)

Dont chose a degree for women, but for money

If you are chadlite+ chose business administration, 
easy degree, leaves you with enough free time to party and looksmax and slay hoes

If you are incel/normie and good at math chose Engineering or CS 
If you are incel/normie and bad at math chose medicine/law


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 20, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Dont chose a degree for women, but for money
> 
> If you are chadlite+ chose business administration,
> easy degree, leaves you with enough free time to party and looksmax and slay hoes
> ...


yeah i went to medicine cause i just find it interesting and like to be a dermatologist or plastic surgeon in the future to help people looksmax. Also in Europe medicine isn't nearly as demanding as in the USA


----------



## Deleted member 643 (Sep 20, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> Cope you can make the best of shitty hand you were delt that’s what a real chad does and there are attractive women that respect the hustle it’s not all about genetics



Those women are usually 30+, and the few that are in their 20s still won't "respect the hustle" to the degree that it overrides their need for their mate to meet a threshold of physical attractiveness. If I recall correctly, there were studies posted on this site and its affiliates about how men need to meet a baseline level of attractiveness before their personality traits and money-making abilities start to matter.


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 20, 2020)

sorry for the banality but chads who study art history have sex every week with different women while incels in stem and medical school cope with drugs and masturbation


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Sep 20, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> chads who study art history have sex every week with different women while incels in stem and medical school cope with drugs and masturbation


there is tons of girls in medical school


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 20, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> there is tons of girls in medical school


if an incel in a female faculty does not lose virginity at college, he can only lose virginity betabuxxing an obese woman


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 20, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> if an incel in a female faculty does not lose virginity at college, he can only lose virginity betabuxxing an obese woman


Medicine is like 55% women bro its ez mode.

If u can't get laid there ur ugly af 

The girls r higher class too not like drunk whores


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 20, 2020)

Medicine indeed by far tbh. I'm trying to get in there but my chances are slim.


----------



## Deleted member 643 (Sep 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Medicine is like 55% women bro its ez mode.
> 
> If u can't get laid there ur ugly af
> 
> *The girls r higher class too not like drunk whores*



ALL WOMEN are whores, and all of them love Chad.


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 20, 2020)

Lefort III said:


> ALL WOMEN are whores, and all of them love Chad.


They will love me even more 

Not all women are whores 

Yes all women would love to get railed by Chad 

But some girls r virgin


----------



## fogdart (Sep 20, 2020)

Degree doesn't improve your SMV especially in very advanced western countries, is just makes you a more viable betabux material. Do whatever degree you're passionate about that also brings in a lot of money. Doing a degree with the ideal of increasing your SMV will cause you to rope


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 21, 2020)

law/medicine


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Sep 26, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Dont chose a degree for women, but for money
> 
> If you are chadlite+ chose business administration,
> easy degree, leaves you with enough free time to party and looksmax and slay hoes
> ...



But you need to be NT for those fields.


----------



## Nautica (Sep 26, 2020)

Imagine going through years of HARD work in medical schooling and going into debt not because your passionate about it, but to just increase your smv. 










Boi if you dont start fucking looksmaxxing


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 26, 2020)

Chadology


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 26, 2020)

yeah when you dedicate like 10 years in that field you will have higher smv but in fact you are old as fuck


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 26, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> yeah when you dedicate like 10 years in that field you will have higher smv but in fact you are old as fuck


Not to mention the debt so even if you were saving for surgeries forget it because its gonna have to be held off till your almost 30 at least.


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 26, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Not to mention the debt so even if you were saving for surgeries forget it because its gonna have to be held off till your almost 30 at least.


Ogre


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 26, 2020)

the one that costs you the least and makes you the most money, such that you can buy surgeries and actually increase your smv


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 26, 2020)

Medicine, Economics in a private Uni, engineering


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 26, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> the one that costs you the least and makes you the most money, such that you can buy surgeries and actually increase your smv


You will but surgery in your 30s


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 26, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> You will but surgery in your 30s


depends, here you can finish "university for more applied engineering" at age 22-23. After a few years of working you will have enough money to ascend. So still in your 20s.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Sep 26, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> You will but surgery in your 30s


Why 30? it's not unreasonable to think you'd be able to get enough money in 5 years.


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 26, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Why 30? it's not unreasonable to think you'd be able to get enough money in 5 years.


Cuz you need 4 years for bachelor and you go to med school after. You wouldnt get surgery in ur early 20s


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Sep 26, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> Cuz you need 4 years for bachelor and you go to med school after. You wouldnt get surgery in ur early 20s



I never said anything about becoming a doctor. I'd much rather work as a programmer. Becoming a FAANG engineer mogs IMO and it's not impossible if you have high IQ.


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 26, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> I never said anything about becoming a doctor. I'd much rather work as a programmer. Becoming a FAANG engineer mogs IMO and it's not impossible if you have high IQ.


Ah i thought we were talking about medschoolcelling. Anyways i wish i couldve studied when i was young, now i need to take a lotta years to get surgery.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 26, 2020)

Degree is irrelevant for smv, women would rather fuck stoner chad who works in mcdonalds then incel oxbridge med student. Degree is only good if you use it to get a *high status job. A degree alone doesnt give you status. *

Medicine can be a good degree for moneymaxxing but all that does is make you a viable betabuxxer if your incel. Your not going to be a statusmaxxed surgeon hyperchad if you dont have to looks for it.

Choose a degree that you want to do, medicine is hard and u will rope if your doing it just to "increase smv."


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 26, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


>



Fucking brutal ngl. Guy had a heart of gold aswell. Also if that is what women consider average in the uk i cant even begin to consider how over it is.


----------

